# Anybody know te market at Kapingbdi Tabua is



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

I have just seen on another forum, one that we are not members of the mention of a market at a place call Kapingbdi Tabua. Does anybody know where it is and is it worth a trip from Serpins as the add mentions Spices and Fred does like a good curry. 

I have looked on Googleearth but can't find it.

Krystyna


----------

